# Schilf Plage



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2007)

Hallo Forianer,

wie ich ja in der Uservorstellung schon geschrieben habe, haben wir ein Haus mit Teich im Garten übernommen. 
Leider wuchert der __ Schilf wie verrückt. Im Teich sind wir schon dabei die Menge zu reduzieren, aber der Schilf breitet sich auch in den angrenzenden Beeten wie der Teufel aus. Mittlerweile haben wir ihn auch schon im Rasen.  
Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:
1. Hat jemand eine gute effektive Idee den Schilf zu bekämpfen, außer mit Spaten?
2. Wie kann man die exzessive Ausbreitung von Schilf im Teich und außerhalb verhindern?

Sonnige Grüße vom Niederrhein
Susanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2007)

Hallo Susanne,

also ich glaube da hilft wirklich nur der Spaten. Soviel Rhizom, wie möglich abstechen am besten immer sofort wenn ein Trieb sichtbar wird, mit der Zeit sollte das __ Schilf dann eingehen. Voraussetzung ist allerdings, dass du das Schilf vorher komplett entfernst, sonst regeneriert es sich immer wieder. 

Wenn du etwas vom Schilf behalten willst, helfen evtl. Rhizomsperren, wie sie auch für stark wuchernde Bambusse verwendet werden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2007)

Stefan, herzlichen Dank für die Antwort .

Im Teich wollen wir den __ Schilf schon behalten. 
Dann werden wir den Rest wohl weiter mit dem Spaten bearbeiten.

Bis dann


----------

